# Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

Sein Vize spuckte ja hier große Töne wie es zu Massenaustritten beim DAFV kommen würde, würde sein Präsi nicht auch als DAFV-Präsi gewählt, vor der Wahl hörte man fast im  Wochentakt Neues vom Kandidaten - Macht der noch was? 

Angelpolitisch?
Oder ist er noch am Wunden lecken?
Was ist mit angekündigtem Austritt DAFV?
Auch da Schwanz eingezogen?

Weiss einer was?
Lohnt sichs, nachzuhaken? 
Oder ab in Versenkung und gut ist?

Mehr Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321948

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325190

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326246

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326283

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326825

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327519


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?*

erinnere Dich Thomas,
ich schrieb mehrfach, dass die Saarländer niemals austreten. Weil verbandshörig.
Die würden sogar drinn bleiben, wenn der Verband ihnen vorschreiben würde nur noch ohne Haken zu angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?*

Du scheinst nicht falsch zu liegen.,...

Von mal "dicke" Eier zeigen nu bestenfalls zum "Fipronil-Rühreichen" ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?*

Ja, es ist schon erstaunlich, wie ruhig es um die Verbandspussy des Jahres und ihren Kettenhund geworden ist.
Wer vor der Wahl so sehr das Maul aufgerissen hat, kann danach nur dann so wie immer weitermachen, als wenn nichts gewesen wäre, wenn die Diagnose lautet:
Rückgrad aus Einmachgummi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Rückgrad aus Einmachgummi.


Bestenfalls - wenn überhaupt eines....


----------



## kati48268 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?*

Lebt der noch
oder hat der sich erhängt
und die Saarländer haben den still & heimlich beerdigt
um die Peinlichkeit seines Auftretens möglichst geräuschlos verschwinden zu lassen?
#c

Wenn, dann wurd der Vize aber bestimmt direkt mit ins Loch geworfen, wo es schon mal da war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?*

Naja, der Saarverband ist ja immer noch im DAFV - das zum Thema Glaubwürdigkeit, große Schn... etc. (sein Vize hier)...

Schwanz eingezogen - als Löwe gestartet, als Bettvorleger geendet...


----------



## Double2004 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lebt der noch
> oder hat der sich erhängt
> und die Saarländer haben den still & heimlich beerdigt
> um die Peinlichkeit seines Auftretens möglichst geräuschlos verschwinden zu lassen?
> ...



Peinliches Posting...#q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. November 2017)

*AW: Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?*

Stimmt, sowas ist schon höchst peinlich: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291

Es sei dir aber gestattet,es mit Ursache und Wirkung nicht sooo genau nehmen zu müssen.


----------

